# 2010 BMC's?



## Atomant

Just wondering when would the 2010 BMC's be out?


----------



## ewitz

BMC has dropped the model year designations and will cascade new tech as it becomes available.

Allows dealers the benefit of not having unsold stock get obsolete.

"By eliminating model year designations, we can continue to sell through our SLX01 and SLC01 inventory, kitted out with all the Campagnolo, SRAM and Shimano gruppos, be they 2009 or 2010," he said. "Being under the same roof as QBP helps us stay competitive, and offer great value as well."...


----------



## Atomant

hmm weird I called my LBS and was told the 2010's will be available sometime in november.


----------



## stunzeed

I am waiting for the day for BMC to come out with a carbon model similar to the SSX with the sloping TT


----------



## esenkay

Teaser:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/sneak-preview-at-bmcs-range-toppers-for-2010


----------



## trunkz22

Very nice!


----------



## Directeur Sportif

In the US these new models will be available in February. 

The Team Machine SLR01 has an MSRP of $3999 for the Frame, fork, headset and new TCC angle lock seatpost. 

Testing shows that this will be extremely comfortable due to the new carbon areas in the seat stays, seatpost and fork.


----------



## dadoflam

Interesting but a bit disappointing - I really miss the matt stealth unidirectional look of the SLC01. 
As an owner of two Pro Machines I would hope the SLR01 is at least as stiff as the SLC01 which, lets face it , is a beautiful century ride bike for its comfort but not stiff.


----------



## Directeur Sportif

dadoflam said:


> Interesting but a bit disappointing - I really miss the matt stealth unidirectional look of the SLC01.
> As an owner of two Pro Machines I would hope the SLR01 is at least as stiff as the SLC01 which, lets face it , is a beautiful century ride bike for its comfort but not stiff.


Do you have a 2006/2007? 

The 2008 and 2009 got a BB stiffening upgrade at the request of the Astana team in '07. Honestly, they are completely different bikes. 

The new SLR01 has the stiffness of the 2008/2009 Pro Machine which is about 40% stiffer in the BB than the 2006/2007.


----------



## MB-BMC

dadoflam said:


> Interesting but a bit disappointing - I really miss the matt stealth unidirectional look of the SLC01.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I totally agree with you on this. Also: Is it just me, or does the ''Racemaster design'' on the new bike look a bit weird with those thin seat stays?
> 
> I just bought a SLC01 team red frameset (2008 model) at a great price, and I think that a big part of the cool design of the SLC01 is the combination of the matt unidirectional carbon finish and the gloss painted areas.
> 
> For now I can't really comment on the ride quality of the 2008 Pro Machine as I'm not finished building the bike, but since I have the ''new and improved'' version I'm sure it's more than stiff enough for me. Actually seeing the teaser on the new bike, I'm even more happy that I bought the Pro Machine
> 
> The new seat post is really cool though. Great design..!


----------



## dadoflam

Directeur Sportif said:


> Do you have a 2006/2007?
> 
> The 2008 and 2009 got a BB stiffening upgrade at the request of the Astana team in '07. Honestly, they are completely different bikes.
> 
> The new SLR01 has the stiffness of the 2008/2009 Pro Machine which is about 40% stiffer in the BB than the 2006/2007.


I totally agree - I have a 2007, had a 2008 and currently ride a 2009. The 2007 is the lightest and softest and the 2009 is the heaviest and best in terms of ride quality. The main failing of the 2009 is the heavier yet still flexy Easton fork but I swapped it out for a UD finish Edge Composite fork and the transformation was complete.
I did quite a bit of research before getting the 09 and got the full details of the changes between all three years which I have detailed on this forum on an earlier post. Must admit that whilst I was aware that the head tube and seat stay/seat tube junctions were stifferened considerably I wasn't aware that any work had been done on the BB. I might be wrong (probably am) but I thought the Astana model was the 2006?

MB-BMC - I agree - the significant graphic design and presentation of the Pro Machine is a definite selling point. I personally don't mind the look of the Racemaster - except that the headtube angle and fork look a bit relaxed - I rather like the lower seatstays which give the bike a longer seatpost look even though the tope tube is almost level (which I love). I was really hoping that they would deliver a ligher, stealthier Racemaster type frame for the new Pro-Machine. Maybe the SLR01 looks better inthe flesh!


----------



## MB-BMC

dadoflam said:


> I personally don't mind the look of the Racemaster - except that the headtube angle and fork look a bit relaxed - I rather like the lower seatstays which give the bike a longer seatpost look even though the tope tube is almost level (which I love). I was really hoping that they would deliver a ligher, stealthier Racemaster type frame for the new Pro-Machine. Maybe the SLR01 looks better inthe flesh!


Don't get me wrong: I love Racemaster with it's low seatstays. On the new team machine the combination of the massive and long seattube and the low thin seatstays just look a bit strange from the first teaser pics. But as you say, it might be really cool in the flesh...

I'm in Denmark, Europe and we have no BMC distribution here, so actually I might never se one..! Please post some good pics when you guys get the new team machine  

Maybe they should call it the Dream Machine SLR01: It's stiff, it's light and it's comfortable = Dream Machine


----------



## john11f

*08 Slc01*

my LBS is offering a 08 Pro Machine SLC01 for a little less than $2100. Good deal? I currently own a Madone 4.5 and thinking of selling it to fund the BMC. I love how it looks. I just don't know how it rides vs the Trek.


----------



## stunzeed

I am dying to see the GEO on the new frame...I have always wanted a carbon BMC but they never fit...looks like the TT may finally be a tad sloping which will help for my fit


----------



## Ciba Ryan

*2010 BMC SLR01 Team Machine Frameset Cost????*



Directeur Sportif said:


> In the US these new models will be available in February.
> 
> The Team Machine SLR01 has an MSRP of $3999 for the Frame, fork, headset and new TCC angle lock seatpost.
> 
> Testing shows that this bike is just as stiff as the Pro Machine in the BB and Headtube, but twice as comfortable in saddle/vibration testing due to the new carbon areas in the seat stays, seatpost and fork.



To Directeur Sportif....

Are you sure on the MSRP of $3999 for the SLR01? A received an email from an online shop that said it was going to be $5995 for the framest.


----------



## Directeur Sportif

Ciba Ryan said:


> To Directeur Sportif....
> 
> Are you sure on the MSRP of $3999 for the SLR01? A received an email from an online shop that said it was going to be $5995 for the framest.


100% positive that the Frameset is $3999 in the United States. 

Frame, fork, headset and the fancy seatpost. 

Which online retailer sent you that?


----------



## dadoflam

So allowing for currency and regional loading I would expect to see it for about $6500AUD

BTW there are a couple of items on youtube on the black and red versions of the SLR01 if you seach under BMC SLR01. A short amateur commentry in German.

The black version with 3T limited range components and Super Record weighs in at 6.15kg - fairly impressive - couldn't see what the wheels were (not full carbon) but looks like a careful ww build would achieve 5.5kg without too much trouble. The frame weight claim may be correct after all (it was quite inaccurate on the SLC01 - by the order of 200g)


----------



## MB-BMC

dadoflam said:


> BTW there are a couple of items on youtube on the black and red versions of the SLR01 if you seach under BMC SLR01. A short amateur commentry in German.
> 
> The black version with 3T limited range components and Super Record weighs in at 6.15kg - fairly impressive - couldn't see what the wheels were (not full carbon) but looks like a careful ww build would achieve 5.5kg without too much trouble. The frame weight claim may be correct after all (it was quite inaccurate on the SLC01 - by the order of 200g)


I think the guy in the Youtube clip is speakting Dutch and even though Dutch and Danish is not that similar I can make out, that he mentions that the black version has Easton wheels and I think he says, that the bike will be avaliable in February 2010.

The weight is impressive for sure, but I'm still not sure, if I like the looks (compared to the SLC01). It will be exiting to read the first comments on how it is to ride...


----------



## The Mad hippie

I am pretty sure Ciba Ryan emailed me in Australia not realizing where I was located.
I am not an online store and only sell to customers that come into the shop. He was quoted Australian RRP in AUD.
Sorry for any confusion.

E


----------



## dadoflam

Hi Mad Hippie - soory if I am being a bit thick - are you saying that the RRP for the frameset in Australia will be AUD $5,999? - that not bad given that the RRP for the SLC01 was the same - not that anyone paid that of course! 
Assuming the SLC01 is still in the BMC range it will be interesting to see the relative price difference next year between the SLR01 and SLC01 - I would assume the SLC01 would drop to around AUD$3500 - AUD$4000 which is what they have been sold at recently in sales and clearances in Oz


----------



## The Mad hippie

The SLC01 is not going to be imported for the 2010 season as far as I know.
We are able to order current model framesets up until the arrival of the new SLR.
For the new model we are taking pre orders but this forum is probably not the place to discuss it along with prices for the SLC.
We will have a demonstrator SLR01 on the floor with it's spec to be determined yet.


E


----------



## The Mad hippie

I will try to put regular updates of new models and colour schemes on my blog over the next few days. Not all will be available to all markets so I will concentrate on Australian models first. I have some geometry in a file somewhere and will did it out and post all the I can.

E

http://cyclic-bikes.blogspot.com/


----------



## G-JT

I have a 08/09 SLT01 (only been riding it since Jan 09, it has developed a vertical crak in the BB (on the left side). While I am sure BMC will replace the frame I was wondering if this has happened to anyone else? I heard this has happened before.

G-JT


----------



## CliveDS

I have been testing the 2010 Team Machine and will have a review out in a few more weeks, here are some images:


----------



## SIX:am

Hey Clive, it's Alfred. How do you like it? What size is that?


----------



## 4cmd3

Did you really just ask what size that is? 

I'm gonna guess... 55.


----------



## cwdzoot

It's a 55cm has a 56cm top tube. I am 5'10" and it's a bit big for me.


----------



## CliveDS

It's a 55cm, a little big for me but rides fantastic. Hope you are well.


----------



## biketaviousmaximus

CliveDS said:


> It's a 55cm, a little big for me but rides fantastic. Hope you are well.


How tall are you?


----------



## CliveDS

I am 5'10 

The 55cm bike had a 110mm stem and 42cm(c-c) bars. I have since sent it back to BMC man I miss it.


----------



## biketaviousmaximus

CliveDS said:


> I am 5'10
> 
> The 55cm bike had a 110mm stem and 42cm(c-c) bars. I have since sent it back to BMC man I miss it.


Sorry, I noticed you put your height in an earlier post,What length tt would you ride in that frame?


----------



## CliveDS

Here is a link to the Geo Chart for the frame: https://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/glorycycles/bmcroageo.jpg

I would be better on the size 53cm frame which has a 55cm TT 

The 53cm is 1.5cm shorter in the headtube and 2cm shorter at the seat tube, this would give me a better balance between seatpost extension and headtube length.


----------

